# attacked you?



## Guest (Oct 24, 2003)

Aynone ever have a fish that would try to bite you from inside the tank? What was it? Did you ever get bit??


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

heh had BETTAS from way BaCk

put my hand there these **** flare and attacks it
mine didnt attach when my hand was in water
but som bettas do attack sh*t!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Midas and other large adult CA cichlids are notorious for attacking people's hands while in the tank


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Midas and other large adult CA cichlids are notorious for attacking people's hands while in the tank


 True.. I have more chances of cichlids biting me than Ps.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > Midas and other large adult CA cichlids are notorious for attacking people's hands while in the tank
> ...


good f*cking god I would hope so, otherwise none of you fools would have any fingers/hands left

I have yet to see anyone get bit by pure predatory maliciousness from any piranha though; the only piranha bites I've heard of are when the piranha is netted and the owner doesn't watch himself


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

When I took a visit to my lfs the cichlids were aggressive as hell. I would say there were about 7" or so and when you even come close they start opening and closing their mouth like they want a piece of you!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

My green sunfish attacks me every time I put my hand in the tank,
still can not figure that one out.

The Cuban gar bit me the other day, (Thats what you get though for
hand feeding instead of looking for the forceps) luckly hes still very small
or that really could have hurt.

My Banded killifish if hungry or excited also mob my hand biting,
I'd really be worryed if they had some serious teeth on them.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

How 'bout a 23" Silver Arowana! That sure leaves a mark!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

I've been bitten by a medium sized (4") bumble bee cichlid (african). Didnt feel like much more than a pinch.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

my 13 in Oscar takes a bite at me every time I do a water change. It doesnt hurt but it scared the sh*t out of me the 1st time he did it.


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

I was bitten by my rewdtail cat yesterday !

Osphrenemus gourami tries to have ago everytime i go near the tank ... as does my marginatus piranha .... been bitten by many fish over the years


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I got bit by a severum once when trying to net it, and also as soon as my hand goes in my tank my tiger barbs start nibbelinjg, I have also had this from red tailed black sharks, guppys, mollies, and other soft community fishes.
Oh and my tiger salamander larvae used to bite my finger and hold on untill it was almost 100% out the water - lol


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

my oscar bit me and drew blood. my puffers bite too. but this is only during feeding time, not out of aggression. i guess fingers look a lot like krill pieces to fish!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

wow Innes, tiger barbs attack your fingers? I am jealous the tiger barbs I have kept have never shown any sort of territorialism or aggression...ever/


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

My male Trimac is a little prick when it comes to hands in the tank, especially when he and his g/f are getting their freak on or have babies...


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

dracofish said:


> How 'bout a 23" Silver Arowana! That sure leaves a mark!


 dont all they do is swallow whole? they have teeth draco? and sharp ones at that?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > How 'bout a 23" Silver Arowana! That sure leaves a mark!
> ...


 the arrow bit her bf and he still has scars from it


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Aros don't have teeth, but they have serrated jaws, kinda like a steak knife. Anyhoo, my b/f has a 6" round scar on the inside of his lower arm from that guy. Kinda resembles a shark bite. The scar is starting to fade, but for a while it was quite gruesome.

We've been bitten by every single one of our Aros, little 4" Silver included. Once you get your hand in the tank fully, you're fine, but you have to put it in when they're looking the other way or they'll strike.









OUCH


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

had a mean ass butterkofferi..use to attack anything that moved in the room and couldn't add anything in the tank..would murder it in minutes.sadly i had to give it away,was a waste of space ..one fish in 100...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I had a neon once that jumped out of his tank and bit me in the throat. After I finally got it loose (it took ages), I crushed it between my thumb and middle finger...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I had a neon once that jumped out of his tank and bit me in the throat. After I finally got it loose (it took ages), I crushed it between my thumb and middle finger...


we need pictures..
















 +







=


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

my oscar almost swallowed my finger. MY spilo wants my blood. No others have really been that bad.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > I had a neon once that jumped out of his tank and bit me in the throat. After I finally got it loose (it took ages), I crushed it between my thumb and middle finger...
> ...


That's IT!!!
Check your warning bar...


















btw: I did send a picture of that incident to www.rotten.com...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...










..i will search for this carnivorous neon you speak of..he got what he deserved.. the bionic death squeeze


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

A pair of jewel cichlid attacked my fingers...I was going to remove a rock. They were proctecting their frys.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

14_blast said:


> A pair of jewel cichlid attacked my fingers...I was going to remove a rock. They were proctecting their frys.


 how big were they? how painful was it?


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

The male was smaller he was about 3.5" the female was 4". It didn't hurt, but it did startle me.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Aros don't have teeth, but they have serrated jaws, kinda like a steak knife. Anyhoo, my b/f has a 6" round scar on the inside of his lower arm from that guy. Kinda resembles a shark bite. The scar is starting to fade, but for a while it was quite gruesome.
> 
> We've been bitten by every single one of our Aros, little 4" Silver included. Once you get your hand in the tank fully, you're fine, but you have to put it in when they're looking the other way or they'll strike.
> 
> ...


 wow big mouth i bet that sh*t hurt n pics of damage?


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

My 10" oscars would attack me whenever i raised the lid on the 240. Bastards have strong ass jaws glad they donr have any teeth to speak of. Ive also been bitten By one of my reds and a little snapping turtle i had took a nice little piece of my pinky. He was hiding under the gravel when i was trying to add plants.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

my friend freaked out when he was bitten by his alligator gar. He turned pale for such a moment.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

lol

my male and female jds gnashed at my hands when I was cleaning the tank near the fry........felt a slight pinch then I smacked them away


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

my silver aro just bit me when i was feeding him shrimp...it didnt hurt at all.just startled me a bit....hes about 11"....btw hes up for sale...im having second thoughts about selling him thohgh...this guy is a monstor...


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

my smaller brothers friend put his finger into the tank were my african pike lives, (stupid kid) he got bitten and now he hasnt been nearby my tank since...

i told my brother to say to his friends that if you put your finger down, you will get bitten...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

every one of my flowerhorns has bitten me at one point or another, its absolutely impossible to put your hand in the tank without getting bitten.. not possible. So i dont even try that without something to hold the fish back. The times i have gotten bitten is when i have been holding shrimp 2-3 inches from the surface of the water and they have leaped out trying to take the shrimp and my finger.

The worst thing i have experienced though was being electricuted by my 11" E-cat. I was hand feeding him, and the food slipped out of my hand... and he wasnt to happy about that and shocked the hell out of me. I was pretty pissed because i was covered with water and the fish in the tank were ramming themselves into the glass.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

> The worst thing i have experienced though was being electricuted by my 11" E-cat. I was hand feeding him, and the food slipped out of my hand... and he wasnt to happy about that and shocked the hell out of me. I was pretty pissed because i was covered with water and the fish in the tank were ramming themselves into the glass.


rofl sorry but thats just too funny.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

mlee965 said:


> my silver aro just bit me when i was feeding him shrimp...it didnt hurt at all.just startled me a bit....hes about 11"....btw hes up for sale...im having second thoughts about selling him thohgh...this guy is a monstor...


 Just wait...just wait...a bite from an 11" Aro is a love tap compared to what that serrated jaw can do when it can fit your enitre fist into it's mouth...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

My oscar and RD attacked me before, nothing else.........


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Kory said:


> > The worst thing i have experienced though was being electricuted by my 11" E-cat. I was hand feeding him, and the food slipped out of my hand... and he wasnt to happy about that and shocked the hell out of me. I was pretty pissed because i was covered with water and the fish in the tank were ramming themselves into the glass.
> 
> 
> rofl sorry but thats just too funny.


 yup


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Well ive never been attacked by my fishes

but sometimes when i handfeed my oscar and he jumps to take the pellet out of my fingers he has sometimes missed and gotten a clean bite on my fingers lol
felt like somone putting fine sandpaper on my finger lol


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

One fish that will bite you non stop EVERY time you put your hanf in the tank are

Blind Cave Tetras.







They have no eyes so they will nibble everything. Its so funny seeing them nibble your hands. And it feels weird.


----------

